# Cedar-Planked Salmon With Citrus Maple Glaze



## Raine (Jul 6, 2005)

Cedar-Planked Salmon With Citrus Maple Glaze

Serves 4. 

1 (15-by-9-inch) untreated cedar plank
1 salmon fillet, about 1 1/2 pounds
1/4 cup maple syrup (not pancake syrup)
Juice of 1 orange half
Juice of 1 lime half
Pinch of salt

SOAK the plank in water for at least 1 hour. Build a medium-hot charcoal fire or preheat a gas grill. Remove the plank from the water and place over the coals. Cover and heat plank about 5 minutes, until it browns in spots and releases a little aroma. Turn plank over with tongs.

PLACE salmon, skin side down, on plank. Cover grill and cook about 15 minutes.

STIR together syrup, orange juice, lime juice and salt. Lift lid and brush glaze on salmon. Cover grill and continue to cook about 15 minutes, until salmon is opaque in the center and flakes easily when pressed. Brush with glaze again in the last few minutes.

USE a wide spatula to remove salmon to a platter. Remove plank from grill with tongs and let cool. Scrub well and air-dry for later use.


----------

